# Ethernet connecté mais pas d'internet



## Gabriel.M (13 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour
J'ai changé de câble ethernet et voila que je ne peux plus me connecter
Pourtant tout est vert quand je vais dans paramètre réseau , mais une fois sur safari ou firefox pas d'internet , la page de connexion n'est pas accessible
Mon câble et ma prise marche ( testés sur un PC)
Je suis en résidence et je n'ai donc pas accès au routeur , tout fonctionnait bien avant 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Voila le screen de mon mac ,
Je ne m'y connais pas trop je ne vois pas d’où ça peut venir, Pouvez vous m'aider ?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Gabriel.M (13 Novembre 2017)

Gabriel.M a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai changé de câble ethernet et voila que je ne peux plus me connecter
> Pourtant tout est vert quand je vais dans paramètre réseau , mais une fois sur safari ou firefox pas d'internet , la page de connexion n'est pas accessible
> Mon câble et ma prise marche ( testés sur un PC)
> ...


J'ai tenté d'éteindre mon ordi , d'enlever le wifi , de brancher et débrancher le cable...


----------



## peyret (13 Novembre 2017)

Pour ma part voilà ce que j'ai.......




je pense qu'il te manque l'adresse du "routeur"......

et la question "çà marchait bien avant"... avant quoi ?


----------



## Gabriel.M (13 Novembre 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Pour ma part voilà ce que j'ai.......
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 117580
> 
> ...


avant que je change de cable ethernet
Et oui je sais pas si c'est normal de pas avoir l'adresse du routeur..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2017)

Salut

Tente de mettre dans la barre d'adresse de Safari ce qui suit : 
216.58.204.99


----------



## Gabriel.M (13 Novembre 2017)

J'ai pu accéder a la page de connexion grâce à ça, et ça a fonctionné alors que la page ne m'étais jamais proposée et que quand j'utilisais le lien ça ne marchait pas non plus. Quel était le problème ? en tout cas merci beaucoup !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2017)

C'est un problème de DNS.
Vas dans Config Réseau/ préférences Réseau/Ethernet/Avancé Onglet DNS et là tu entres :
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Ce sont des serveurs OpenDNS


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Novembre 2017)

Ça a fonctionné?


----------



## usurp (14 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour

Je suis surpris par l'IP qui est délivrée, 147.99.63.45, qui est une adresse publique.
En principe les adresses privées pour les réseaux locaux sont :
classe A : 10.0.0.0 à 10.255.255.255
classe B : 172.16.0.0 à 172.31.255.255
classe C : 192.168.1.0 à 192.168.255.255 

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer la dessus ?


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Novembre 2017)

Pour la pièce jointe 117580, Jeand63 a fait faire le bon test. Je dirais donc comme lui: Pb DNS.
Pour la pièce jointe 117578, l'adresse est effectivement une adresse publique.

Il y a deux cas de figure pour qu'un équipement récupère une adresse IP privée:
1-Connexion en PPPoE directement sur un modem ou un routeur en mode bridge.
2-Un réseau d'entreprise qui dispose d'un pool d'adresses IP publiques et qui les délivre à certaines machines (locales ou via un VPN)

Pour moi, les 2 copies d'écrans ont été faites sur 2 sites différents. L'une à ton domicile (192.168.1.1), et l'autre en entreprise (147.99.63.135 qui correspond au réseau de l'INRA).

Pour que ça marche à ton domicile, il faudrait essayer de configurer le réseau en Manuel (pas en DHCP auto), et mettre par exemple:
adresse IP: 192.168.1.102 (hors plage DHCP en principe)
Sous-Réseau: 255.255.255.0
Routeur:192.168.1.1
DNS:192.168.1.1

A l'INRA, configurer la conf en DHCP auto.

Quoique sur des sites différents, le DHCP auto devrait marcher partout…


----------



## usurp (14 Novembre 2017)

La pièce jointe 117580 est celle de Peyret, qui ne l'a posté qu'à titre indicatif je pense
Celle de Gabriel.M n'a pas de routeur de renseigné, et une adresse de type publique. Ce que je trouvais étonnant.
Ils ont peut-être effectivement un pool d'adresse publique qu'ils distribuent à leur résident


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Novembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> La pièce jointe 117580 est celle de Peyret, qui ne l'a posté qu'à titre indicatif je pense
> Celle de Gabriel.M n'a pas de routeur de renseigné, et une adresse de type publique. Ce que je trouvais étonnant.
> Ils ont peut-être effectivement un pool d'adresse publique qu'ils distribuent à leur résident


Oups, j'avais pas vu...


----------



## Morgan23201 (18 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Moi le soucis c’est que mon MacBook Pro ne se connecte pas du tout à internet malgré que la wifi soit bien connectée etc ... 

Quand je rentre le fameux 216.58.204.99 j’ai le même message d’erreur : 

« SAFARI NE PARVIENT PAS À OUVRIR LA PAGE 
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page 216.58.204.99 car le serveur a inopinément interrompu la connexion. Ceci arrive parfois lorsque le serveur est occupé. Attendez quelques minutes et essayez à nouveau. »

A chaque fois que je fais une mise à jour système c’est le même soucis ... à contrario que que cette fois Apple ne veut pas m’aider (plus éligible, appareil de 2011). 
J’ai fait la MAJ : macOS Hight Sierra 10.13.5 avant hier et depuis impossible d’aller sur safari/ Applestore ou autre éléments liés à internet. J’ai toujours le même message d’erreur sité supra. 

J’ai réinitialisé mes codes wifi, j’ai tenté de me connecter par ethernet, rien ne marche, le logo wifi affiche connecté mais pas d’internet. 
La dernière fois que j’ai eu ce soucis l’assistance Apple m’avait dirigé sur une page de mon Mac qui affichait plusieurs adresses URL. Ces dernières n’étaient apparement pas les bonnes, l’opératrice m’avait d’ailleurs parlé de « hackeurs », nous avions changé les adresses puis tout était redevenus normal. Il est fort probable qu’il s’agisse du même problème aujourd’hui ...

Si quelqu’un a la solution je suis preneur, cas échéant il ira à la poubelle. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Juillet 2018)

Salut, 

Je n'ai pas la solution, mais, pour avancer, dans une fenêtre Terminal, passe le commandes suivantes:
ifconfig
netstat -r
nslookup google.fr
C'est pour voir ta conf réseau, les tables de routage, + un test DNS.



Morgan23201 a dit:


> Si quelqu’un a la solution je suis preneur, cas échéant il ira à la poubelle.
> Merci par avance.


Non, pas la poubelle


----------



## Morgan23201 (19 Juillet 2018)

Salut et Merci pour ta réponse Polo

Par contre j’ai pas réussi à faire se que tu propose .. commande ifconfig etc j’ai rien pu faire

Tu peux me re expliquer stp ?


----------



## Morgan23201 (19 Juillet 2018)

Autant pour moi j’ai réussi :

Server : 192.168.1.1
Address : 192.168.1.1#53

Name: Google.fr
Address: 216.58.204.131


----------



## Jedge (19 Juillet 2018)

Un conseil, il faudrait ne pas activer le wifi et l'ethernet en même temps.
Ensuite dans les paramètre avancé ethernet essaye de mettre en dur le routeur 192.168.1.1, le reste en dhcp devrait finaliser la configuration tout seul.


----------



## Morgan23201 (19 Juillet 2018)

Pour le coup je pense vraiment pas que se soit un soucis lié à la connexion internet en elle même. 
Puisque tout à toujours fonctionné avec tous mes appareils, comme je l’ai dit lors de la précédente MAJ, Apple iOS Sierra, tout était bon dans la configuration internet (puisque inchangée) mais impossible de me connecter .. pareil aujourd’hui. 

La dernière fois Apple m’a amené sur une page, je me répète mais bon pour moi le soucis vient de là et non de la config internet, ou l’on pouvait voir 2 fenêtres où était enregistré 2 adresses URL. Et les 2 url enregistrées n’étaient pas les bonnes .. on les a changé en Google.fr ou Apple.fr je me souvient is et tout à re fonctionné normalement ... 
Se sont peut être les serveurs sources de l’ordinateur ? J’en sais rien un truc dans le genre peut être ..


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Juillet 2018)

Bon, tu sors bien sur internet…

Ouvre l'application Terminal, puis tape la commande : 
ifconfig
Et ensuite:
netstat -r
On y verra plus clair. Enfin, peut-être…

As-tu essayé avec un autre navigateur, du genre Firefox?
As-tu essayé dans une autre session utilisateur?
As-tu un firewall?


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Mémé soucis dans l’autre session que Apple m’avait fait créer pour remédier à ce problème

Je t’envoie les photos Polo

Pour le coup Firefox je pense pas qu’on puisse y aller sous IOS et je n’ai pas de firewall

La seule chose qui a changée, c’est le fait d’avoir fait la MAJ Hight SIERRA. 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

J’aurai bien voulu te l’envoyé en privé mais apparement se n’est pas possible


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Bon, je ne sais pas trop.
Je suis encore sous Mavericks.

Le seul truc qui me chiffonne, c'est l'interface utun0.
Elle est créée (enfin je crois) par la fonctionnalité "back to my mac" qui permet des connexions sécurisées entre Macs via un tunnel (interface utun0). Et en IPV6, il y a une route par défaut vers utun0...
As-tu cette fonctionnalité d'activée?
C'est dans les préférences système, configuration iCloud
L'interface utun0 peut être également créée 
par un service VPN, du genre OpenVPN.


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Je suis en ipv4 ...


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Pas de VPN?
Pas d'"Accès à mon Mac" (back to my mac) de configuré dans iCloud?
Si la case est cochée, décoche la pour faire un essai pour voir.

IPV6 est bien configuré dans ta machine.


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Bin s’est bizarre j’ai jamais configuré le ipv6 (adsl de base et pas éligible en plus).

Et pas de vpn non plus ... 

Et non la fonctionnalité que tu me dis je ne la trouve pas ... j’ai cherché dans le iCloud et dans le Finder ras


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Quand tu vas dans les "Préférences système" , puis "iCloud", lin n'y a pas "accès à mon Mac"?


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Non, y’a la localisation safari note iCloud Drive le reste n’est pas coché


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Chuis sec...
Il y a eu un VPN d'installé sur cette machine.
C'est un Mac book, tu devrais essayer de télécharger Firefox


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Je peux pas ... aucune connexion internet bien que la wifi fonctionne etc ... 

Sinon j’installerai la nouvelle MAJ .16 de hight sierra


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Bien sûr, chuis bête...


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

perdu pour perdu, essaye de supprimer l'interface utun0
Dans le Terminal:
sudo ifconfig utun0 destroy
Et essaye de voir si ça marche


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Perdu pour perdu ?

Que va faire cette manip ?


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

J’essaye de re expliquer au plus simple. 

Lundi tout marchait sur mon ordi, là je fais une maj via l’Apple store et plus rien ne fonctionne (internet). 

La dernière fois j’ai eu le même problème qui a été résolu grâce à l’assistance Apple. 

Tout se dont je me souvient, s’est que je suis aller sur une page avec 2 urls qui n’étaient apparement pas les bonnes ... l’opératrice m’a dit que ça amenait sur des sites de hackeurs où je n’sais quoi ... 

On a juste changé ses 2 urls et tout a remarché jusqu’à se que je refasse une MAJ ...


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Simplement supprimer l'interface VPN utun0 qui a été créée par un quelconque logiciel.

Mais en premier, dans ta conf réseau, a un moment donné il y a du y avoir un partage internet de configuré (il y a une interface bridge 0).
Regarde dans les préférences système--Partage, si un partage internet est configuré.


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Désactivé également ...


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Résumons:
Le premier test nslookup google.fr était bon. donc, tu accèdes bien à internet sans passer par un navigateur. Le pb est peut-être lié à Safari.
Dans Safari, préférences--Général, tu as quoi comme page d'accueil?

Je te dirais bien de passer Malwarebyytes, mais tu ne peux pas le télécharger, bien sûr...


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

J’ai bien safari comme navigateur par défaut .
Sinon en page d’accueille je crois que c’est google habituellement


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Regarde quand même dans les Préférences de Safari (onglet Général) pour vérifier.
Quand tu lances Safari, qu'y a-t-il d'affiché dans la barre d'adresse?


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Ça m’affiche pas la page d’aceuille par défault de safari dans l’onglet général. 

Y’a que le navigateur par défaut qui est donc safari.

Quand je lance safari c’est google.fr si jamais


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Dans les Préférences de Safari (onglet Général), Page d'accueil, colle l'URL ci-dessous, et réessaye.
https://www.google.fr/

Tu peux aussi essayer de réinitialiser Safari, mais je pense que tu perdras l'historique, les favoris, etc..
Après, il y aurait une manip à faire, c'est virer tous les fichiers .plist de Safari, mais là, je ne suis pas assez pointu.
Si quelqu'un du forum nous lit...


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Dans les Préférences de Safari (onglet Général), Page d'accueil, colle l'URL ci-dessous, et réessaye.
> https://www.google.fr/



Je trouve pas cet onglet que tu cites par contre j’ai lit l’URL dans Safari ça m’a mit le même message d’erreur ...


----------



## peyret (20 Juillet 2018)

Fais un rapport Etrecheck , des fois que ? et poste le rapport......

(entre balise code -->


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2018)

Bon, Morgan désolé de n'avoir pû mieux t'aider, mais j'ai fait le tour.
Je passe la main.


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Dans les Préférences de Safari (onglet Général), Page d'accueil, colle l'URL ci-dessous, et réessaye.
> https://www.google.fr/



Je n’ai pas trouvé cet onglet .. par contre j’ai copier coller l’URL dans safari toujours le même message d’erreur ...


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Fais un rapport Etrecheck , des fois que ? et poste le rapport......



Comment je fais ça ? 

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, Morgan désolé de n'avoir pû mieux t'aider, mais j'ai fait le tour.
> Je passe la main.



Merci Paolo


----------



## peyret (20 Juillet 2018)

Morgan23201 a dit:


> Comment je fais ça ?
> 
> Merci de ta réponse



Je ne sais pas si tu peux te connecter à internet... ? Si oui c'est ici... https://etrecheck.com/


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Non je peux pas me connecté justement .. après avoir fait la maj hight sierra .15 plus d’internet malgré que ma wifi etc fonctionnement parfaitement


----------



## peyret (20 Juillet 2018)

Morgan23201 a dit:


> Non je peux pas me connecté justement .. après avoir fait la maj hight sierra .15 plus d’internet malgré que ma wifi etc fonctionnement parfaitement



Je ne vois que la solution : appeler Apple.... Je ne sais pas si tu les as rappelés depuis ?


----------



## Morgan23201 (20 Juillet 2018)

Bin dans la mesure où ils me disent « votre produit à plus de 5 ans, il n’est plus éligible à notre assistance etc etc, c’était à vous de sauvegarder vos données pour pourvoir revenir en arrière si jamais il y’avait un soucis avec la MAJ » ... bref 

Je sais pas quoi faire sachant que la maj émane d’Apple, c’est ça la cause de ma panne et ils sont même pas fichus d’aider 
#vdm


----------



## DJ Kemp (28 Mars 2019)

Avant toutes choses, merci pour les précédents post car j'ai pu résoudre mon problème qui semble être le même: 
Dans préférences Système/ Ethernet /Avancé.../Proxys j'ai tout décoché puis laissé coché "Découverte auto proxy".
J'ai également décoché en bas de cette fenêtre "Utiliser le mode FTP passif (PASV)" --> OK puis appliquer.
Ensuite j'ai ouvert une page internet! Et depuis l'achat de mon mac (d'occasion) je vois enfin s'ouvrir le monde devant moi... INTERNET


----------

